# Sally (2011-2014)



## Kevin_13 (Sep 7, 2014)

Cute little sally was found stray in the streets near Virginia Bch Blvd, back in 2013, at which time she was around 2 years old; Sally was the most hyper and playful tabby ever to arrive at the Shelter! But her hyper activity caused her to remain unadopted for much too long. Came November, the animal control mounted police unit decided to take her as their mascot. Sally spent over 10 months thriving as a barn buddy and assisting in controlling the mice population in the fields. Unfortunately she developed the habit of ingesting all sorts of metallic debris and feces scattered in the fields. Soon enough the officers noticed her loss of appetite and her rapid weight loss, she was sent to the shelter vet suite where it was discovered that she had a major intestinal blockage and that she'd need to undergo a dangerous surgery to get it all out. Sally survived the surgery and was back on her feet within weeks, unfortunately her appetite hadn't changed and she managed to keep ingesting odd debris when not under surveillance. She then underwent a flushing treatment that appeared to be effective and for about a week she looked stable. By now however, her body mass had gone to practically zero, she was quite literally mostly bones and skin; she would eat nothing but Beef Dog food and Cat milk; it was determined that at that point she could use any food she could get. During her final days she received much attention from the Shelter staff and volunteers. Last Saturday I was told not to be surprised if Sally didn't survive another night. Sunday Morning I arrived at the shelter at around 7:00am with another volunteer to discover that Sally had made it through the night, nevertheless she had already gone into a semi-comma or shock, I smeared pure honey onto her gums to rush sugar into her system but it may have been too late then. Sally died that morning, but not without taking with her over the rainbow bridge a lot of nice memories with us.


No more pain for this brave kitty!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh Kevin, I am so sorry... it was evident how much you cared for sweet little Sally, and it's truly incredible all that you did for her. She was so lucky to have you. I was rooting for her throughout your thread, and I'm so sorry to hear she's passed away...  Thank you for all that you do caring for these kitties. Sally was so, so lucky to have you and the other volunteers caring for her and trying all that you could to save her. You're an angel to these cats.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh Kevin, I am so sorry to hear this.
Look at her wonderful face and big bright eyes!. It is clear you all loved her and that she really did enjoy her cat life with you guys~~~

Thanks for taking care of her.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry that she didn't have a longer life but it sounds like she had a lot of love and care when it was needed.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Very sad at least she got to run around the barn and fields for a while you have my sympathy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kevin,
My heart goes out to yours...
You helped make the time she had left, mean something for her, you gave her care and love and cuddles...
♡♡♡♡
Sometimes life is just so brutal...and we can't help but wonder, why, why, why...
There never will be a simple answer for that, no matter how old you get.
♡♡♡♡
Every kind thing you do, whether it's for a person...or...an animal does make a difference in the scheme of life...
even when you can't immediately see it...
♡♡♡♡
You made a difference in Sally's life, especially when it was so needed by her, you truley cared, and she felt that, it gave her comfort, when she so desperately needed it.
Sally was a Beautiful and Sweet girl, thank you for caring for her.
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Sally. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh what a beautiful kitty!, I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like she was lovingly taken care of.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

The shelter did the best they could under the circumstances. I hope they don't take in any more barn buddies there, though. Thank you Kevin (and Jody) for caring so much about this sweet girl. I know it hit you particularly hard - those furbabies that capture our hearts always leave the biggest paw prints but you were her hero to the end.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Kevin- I'm so sorry to hear of her passing. What a sweet kitty. You did great in giving her lots of love and she knew this. Most of us on here all have kitties at the rainbow bridge and I know they were all there to welcome her over it.

My sincere condolences!!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

How sad!

Please be aware that even cats raised in the most ideal situation can develop this problem - just like people raised in ideal homes can develop the strangest of dependencies. There should be no guilt for anyone.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Sally. She looks like a sweet little girl who was given a wonderful opportunity to enjoy a life that, while short, was filled with happiness and with people who cared about her.


----------

